

Bit.ly Goes Mainstream: Included as URL Reference in ESPN The Magazine - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2009/05/09/bitly-goes-mainstream-urls-included-in-magazines/

======
dell9000
The question is - do the readers know what Bit.ly is? Or what to do with it?

~~~
buugs
probably not but hey no one knows what http is and assumes everything starts
with www. on the internet

it would be easily recognizable if it was bit.com/blueroom or something like
that but as of now it is rather unnoticed unless thats a web magazine

